# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  چطوری در Google map علامت گذاری میکنن؟

## elham1611

سلام
خیلی جاها حتما دیدین که برای نشان دادن محلی از گوگل مپ استفاده میکنن
من نرم افزار گوگل مپ رو دانلود کردم اما نمیدانم چطوری باید یک نقطه رو علامت گذاری کنم و بعد تبدیلش به کد کنم و درون سایت قرار بدم

آیا اینجا کسی هست من را یاری رساند؟

----------


## ravand

نیازی به نرم افزارش نیست شما به آدرس http://maps.google.com برو بعد مکان مورد نظرت رو سرچ کن . بعد روی آیکن لینک کنار آیکن پرینتر کلیک کن و کدش که انتخاب شده رو کپی کن بذار توی سایتت.

----------


## elham1611

ممنون . من میخوام علامت گذاری کنم.یه جایی رو از اون بالون قرمزها علامت بزنم و بعد بزارمش توی سایت.
این سایتها چطوری این کار رو میکنن

----------


## elham1611

مثلا اینجا رو نگاه کنین. کاربر میتونه علامت گذاری کنه 
من دقیقا همین کار رو میخوام بکنم اما بلد نبیدم

http://moshaver.com/add-melk

----------


## forestasphalt

با سلام
یه آموزش مشابه از شرکت HTCAWA هست که مربوط به ajax,jquery میباشد
که چند فصلش در مورد مپ گوگل(این آموزش تقریبا مشابه با اون چیزی که میخواید به اینصورت که از google map api استفاده میکنه و یک dropdown داره که مثلا جمعیت  شهرهای بزرگتر از20% درصد رو روی نقشه نشون میده که با یکم کارکردن روش میتونی دقیقا همون چیزی رو که میخوای انجام بدی  )
توی این آدرس لینک دانلود مستقیمش وجود داره در کل آموزش خوبیه ( :لبخند گشاده!: )
http://www.dl.p30learning.com/files/...prog%2F2030%2F

----------


## elham1611

یعنی باید برای یه کار ساده مثلا گرفتن موقعیت توسط کاربر در گوگل مپ باید برنامه نویسی کرد؟

----------


## thacker

از آدرس زیر، مختصات محل مورد نظر رو پیدا کن : 
http://itouchmap.com/latlong.html

بعد ، مختصات رو توی این آدرس بگذارد و آدرس رو توی تگ IMG قرار بده ... 

maps.google.com/maps/api/staticmap?size=طولxعرض&sensor=false&markers=  color:رنگ مارکر|size:mid|مختصات محل مورد نظر&&zoom=میزان بزرگنمایی

http://maps.google.com/maps/api/staticmap?size=6000x300&sensor=false&markers=color  :red|size:mid|32.64153467182235,51.69514641165733&  &zoom=15


موفق باشی

----------


## elham1611

مرسی. حالا چجوری میشه از کاربر ادرس بگیری؟مثلا همین گوگل مپ رو بزاری توی سایت که کاربر با کلیک کردن بر روی یک نقطه ای ادرسی رو به ما بده

----------


## elham1611

کسی میدونه اصلا این google map api چیه؟

----------


## forestasphalt

google map api  همون کارایی که تو google map در خود سایت گوگل انجام میده میتونی همون کارها رو تو سایت خودت انجام بدی(مثل زوم کردن ،تعیین کردن مکان آدرس و....)
نمیدونم شاید بشه بدونه کد هم اینکارو انجام داد

----------


## Mohsen6558

دوست عزیز خیلی ساده نیست خیلی هم سخت نیست :)
شما ابتدا باید با JavaScript توی یه Div گوگل مپ رو لود کنی 
بعد باز با JS می تونی بهش مارکر اضافه کنی و خیلی کارای دیگه که تو این پروژه ی ما یه سری عکس هاش هست

یه نمونه ساده

----------


## silverflute

چطور میشه ی مکان رو دوباره معرفی کرد؟
محدوده ام توسط گوگل ریپرت شده که تعطیل شده اما تعطیل نیست و میخوام این ریپرت کذب رو به گوگل بشناسونم اما نتونستم راهنماییم میکنید

----------

